# Riding Tahoe



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

So I'll be in Tahoe (Kings Beach) for a week at the end of the month. Any suggestions on rides/routes, 30-40 miles in distance? Anyone ride a lap around the lake? Do you recommend it or is it a bit sketchy with the narrow shoulder?

Thanks.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Lots of people ride around Lake Tahoe. You do need some confidence and road skill for this ride since there is fast traffic and no shoulders in some sections. Tourist traffic does drop off quite a bit after Labor Day.

For shorter route recommendations, try www.tahoebike.org


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Ride to 267 and up and over Brockway, go left on Brockway Rd. in Truckee, left on W. River Street, left on 89, left at the 89- 28 junction back into King Beach. Good climb over Brockway, a nice downhill to Truckee and a cruise back into Kings Beach. A very nice loop.

Enjoy....................I wanna go!!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

If you do want to do the Tahoe circuit, about 72 miles, Here's a map I made, which happens to start in Incline Village, but can be adjusted for any starting point.

If you do the ride on a weekday, the traffic isn't too bad. There's a decent shoulder almost everywhere. (Unfortunately, the road repair guys sometimes put mammoth barriers (to mark work that isn't being done...) right in the bike path. That's what I consider the most dangerous sections.) In addition, much of the west and north sides of the lake has a parallel bike path, if you prefer.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

JM, if you want someone to ride with you and I happen to be around drop me a PM or if you just want specific info. I'll show you whatever route you want. If you want to ride I can do weekends or a day during the week with enough warning. I live in Reno but ride Tahoe quite a bit. Let me know.

As far as riding around the lake it is better midweek than weekends this time of year do to looky loo tourists, but it is still doable if you don't mind the close proximity of the cars. The 267 route is good and another good one is to ride from Squaw Valley down to Truckee, from Truckee around Donner Lake and then up to Sugar Bowl Ski. You can continue on through Soda Springs if you want more mileage. If you want a pure climbing experience then Incline up to the top of Mt. Rose and back is good. Anyway, let me know if you need more details.

Ridgetop


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

im staying in incline village as we speak. did a 25mi ride today out of incline on 431 into mt rose and back, totaling about 2300ft in climbing. it was a total blast, and plan on doing it again if my legs hold up! you climb for about 5 miles, descend for 7 miles, get to mt rose park lot, climb back up for 7, and descend for another 5.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That's a great ride. Mt. Rose is awesome for both the climb and the incredible views. Some of the best of the lake around.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*mountain bike...*



Ridgetop said:


> That's a great ride. Mt. Rose is awesome for both the climb and the incredible views. Some of the best of the lake around.


Mt. Rose Highway to Flume Trail around Marlette Lake and back is a favorite of mine.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Warning! I did the loop this Monday and Tuesday (8/25, 8/26) and they were repaving much of the road around the lake... Made it very interesting in spots!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

They always do this at the end of August. I think it's because they wait as long as possible not to mess with the normal tourist season, still try to get it done before it gets too cold, and try to get as much done as possible before the September big ride. Last two years was the east shore sewage line project. What a nightmare! Even worse was all the PO'ed traffic that would yell at us because they let the bikes go first after holding traffic for 20 minutes at a time. Summers are both great and horrible in Tahoe! But, if they get it done I'm looking forward to the new pavement.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Our experience is pretty much what has been said already. We did the ride clockwise around the lake and had a great time. Traffic was heavy in a few spots, but fortunately most of it was not too fast and in our experience most seemed to cooperate instead of being confronttional. YMMV. The ride along 28 between Incline Village and 50 was beautiful and had light traffic. And the descent on 50 back into Tahoe was fast but a little scary due to some rather big pieces of asphalt missing. I got a pinch flat at over 40mph. Be careful! 
Another ride that is fun is the Truckee, Tahoe City, Truckee 'Triangle'. Start in Truckee and ride 267 into Kings Beach. There is a killer climb out of Truckee that lasts nearly 6 miles I think it is. Ride 28 south into Tahoe City and have lunch at a little coffee shop with views of the lake. I can't remember the name of the place, but it's easy to find as the town isn't that big. The coffee shop is on the lake side of the road and sits next to a large open area with paved walkways facing into the lake. The sandwiches are awesome. There's also a bike shop on the same block if you need anything. Leaving Tahoe City, ride 89 back into Truckee along the Truckee river. This a beautiful ride that is relatively flat, with a wide bike lane for most of the length of 89. There is little to no shoulder when you first get onto 89 out of Tahoe City, but after about 5 miles or so the bike lane begins. The view along the river is terrific. 
Im jealous! Have fun.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Ronman said:


> Leaving Tahoe City, ride 89 back into Truckee along the Truckee river. This a beautiful ride that is relatively flat, with a wide bike lane for most of the length of 89. There is little to no shoulder when you first get onto 89 out of Tahoe City, but after about 5 miles or so the bike lane begins.


Actually there is a bike path that starts right in Tahoe City. Turn left on 89 (instead of the right toward Truckee), cross the bridge over the Truckee River, and take an immediate right on the bike path along the river. In about a quarter mile, take the ped/bike bridge back over the river and the bike path to the left.


----------

